# Hirtshals Tagestouren



## Norwegenschreck69 (9. November 2017)

Moin zusammen.

Wir wollen im Mai/Juni einige Tage nach Hirtshals kuttern gehen.
Wer hat da mal Tipps oder Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich habe die Orca gefunden.

Übernachten auf dem Kutter auf See? Muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Lieber wäre mir die Tagestour von 8 bis 12 Stunden.

Unterkünfte an Land?

Über Infos würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Hechtpeter (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*

Moin,

 die Orcas fahren eigentlich nur Mehrtagestouren und bleiben bei ruhigem Wetter meist auf See.

 Auf angelreise.de sind die meisten Termine ausgebucht.

 Ein Versuch wäre noch die MS Tinker ab Hirtshals .

 Viel Glück .


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*

Ich habe auch die Seite von Fisherman-Angelreisen gesehen.
Das ist die Ostsee-Star.

Erfahrungen??


----------



## Harrie (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*

Lass es mit der Ostseestar!
Warum fahrt ihr nicht von Hanstholm,habt dort einen klasse (gerade für Angler top ausgestattet) Campingplatz nicht weit vom Hafen und könnt direkt buchen.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*

Ok, schaue ich mir an. Welcher Kutter??
Die Ostsee-Star hat einen neuen Eigner, neuen Kapitän und Crew.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (9. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*

Weiß nicht ob die Fio noch fährt ???? Google mal :m


----------



## Harrie (10. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Ok, schaue ich mir an. Welcher Kutter??
> Die Ostsee-Star hat einen neuen Eigner, neuen Kapitän und Crew.




Moin

www.gule-rev.dk

www.hanstholm-camping.dk


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*



Harrie schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> www.gule-rev.dk
> 
> www.hanstholm-camping.dk



Danke für die Info.
Ich habe leider keine Preise zu den Tagesfahrten gefunden.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (10. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*

125,--€ die Tagestour. Du mußt auf Buchen/Preis gehen und Dir dann ein Datum aussuchen

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*

Hallo Norwegenschreck69,
evtl. wäre die Seahawk auch interessant:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332770


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Norwegenschreck69,
> evtl. wäre die Seahawk auch interessant:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332770



Hallo Franz,

habe die auch gefunden.
Finde aber die Preise recht überzogen und Platzangst hätte ich da wohl auch.
Ist gar nicht so einfach Kutter zu finden, mit denen man 4 bis 5 Tage raus kann am Stück, also auch Tagestouren.
Viele sind schon für Mai/Juni ausgebucht.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*

Ist zwar nicht Hirthals  aber trotzdem einen Blick wert.
http://www.ivanslystfiskeri.dk/de


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht Hirthals  aber trotzdem einen Blick wert.
> http://www.ivanslystfiskeri.dk/de



Habe ich auch gesehen, soll sehr gut sein.
Aber auch bei dem kann man fast keine 4 bis 5 Tage am Stück einfache Tagestouren machen.

Dann habe ich noch die Albatros 1 gefunden.
Hier geht fast jeden Tag eine 8-Stunden-Tour raus.
Unterkünfte sind da wohl auch kein Thema.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Hirtshals Tagestouren*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gesehen, soll sehr gut sein.
> Aber auch bei dem kann man fast keine 4 bis 5 Tage am Stück einfache Tagestouren machen.
> 
> Dann habe ich noch die Albatros 1 gefunden.
> ...


Schreib Ivan mal ne E-Mail auf Englisch mit Deinem Wunsch nach Tagestouren  und EurerTeilnehmer Zahl. Sein Kalender ist nicht immer 100:g ... Er ist sehr bemüht sich auf seine Gäste einzustellen.


----------

